# Need 2012 EDM Halloween music?? I got you covered! Free download!



## jackpackage (Oct 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c75UVr7GiNI

Happy Halloween!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Cute.
I'd like to hear a bit more creativity in next years mix. Add some clever scary movie dialog and sfx over the tunes. 
I really like the video.
next...


----------



## jackpackage (Oct 23, 2012)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Cute.
> I'd like to hear a bit more creativity in next years mix. Add some clever scary movie dialog and sfx over the tunes.
> I really like the video.
> next...


You may want to let it play all the way through. In this mix there are references to 6 different horror movies, including 3 clips taken straight from Saw. This is an upbeat newer Halloween-themed electro house mix that is much more adult than the older commonly-played kiddie-sounding songs. Too many witch cackles, goulish laughs etc sound effects would make it seem corny.


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for this musical Halloween Treat for all! This EDM mix will haunt you, especially if you don't get your free download! Go to the video, download link is in the description! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQVRYHfkQKg 

This EDM Mix Rocks!

Happy Halloween


----------

